# MAC - Pressed Pigments - August 2013



## Richelle83 (Jul 18, 2013)

Place all your * Pressed Pigments **Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

 

​ 
 	Check out the current Pressed Pigments discussion thread for the latest news!​ ​  	*note any pressed pigments from the previous collections can be added here as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2013)

Summer Honey, Rock Candy, & Pink Pepper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lime Ice & Vanilla Diamond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damson, Moth, & Black Grape


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lime Ice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Damson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pink Pepper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vanilla Diamond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Black Grape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Summer Honey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Outdoor at sunset  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Indoor. Look at that glow!!!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 20, 2013)

Damson:

  	On its own, dry (top) and wet (bottom):





  	From top to bottom, over:
  	Eclair PP
  	Dark Diversion Fluidline
  	Rimmel Scandaleyes Shadow Stick - Bulletproof Beige
  	Rimmel Scandaleyes Shadow Stick - Paranoid Purple
  	Clinique Chubby Stick Shadow Tint - Lavish Lilac


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 11, 2013)

Pink Pepper


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 11, 2013)

From LtoR... Beaming, Deeply Dashing, Damson, and Pink Pepper





  In this pic I can see the purple tone in Damson that many people have mentioned. When I look directly at the swatch on my hand though, I don't see the purple tone, just brownish gold. I didn't really see the purple tone on my lids either when I wore Damson on top of NYX French Fries jumbo pencil. I love these Pressed Pigments!


----------

